# moot point.



## Benjy

in need of some help  moot point. how would you express the idea french please? any help IS appreciated. and will be rewarded, with those cool green ticks. what more could you want? (this quesion is rhetorical)

ta muchly 

oh.. and just in case: a moot point is point that is not worth discussing.


----------



## fetchezlavache

as usual, we don't seem to have anything concise to translate this. i'm stuck. if you give us a sentence i'm sure we can find you an equivalent though...


----------



## Sev

as fetchez said, nothing concise, wordreference dictionnary proposes 'point de vue sans importance'....


----------



## Benjy

Re: On est allé or On est allés 

my harraps grammar says there is a choice... but being as you'd never really write on est allé (meaning nous) in a formal context i suppose its a moot point 


yep..quoting myself from the on est allé thread  but if you cant figure anything out its not imortant.. was just curious


----------



## Login

Hi,
"Sans intérêt" maybe ?


----------



## Benjy

Login said:
			
		

> Hi,
> "Sans intérêt" maybe ?



yeah.. sounds like that could work thanks 

and as promissed


----------



## Cath.S.

it's a moot point="_c'est (ce n'est) même pas la peine d'en parler[/I"]?
I know, it's not precisely what you'd call "concise"._


----------



## neks

I'm an American lawyer working in France, and I was trying to explain to my client that a claim was denied as being "moot." "Moot" as a legal term means that a claim is no longer relevant because it was decided earlier by something else, or something happened earlier rendering the claim no longer relevant. How would you explain "moot" in the sense of no longer relevant due to an earlier decision/agreement, etc.?


----------



## smaxmal

I would use obsolète, "à cause de/grâce à l'arrangement, la plainte est obsolète" or "la plainte n'a plus de raison d'être".


----------



## neks

That's great! Obsolete due to a prior decision, etc. is right on! Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## Randisi.

Collins Robert gives "c'est discutable" for "it's a moot point."

Apparently the phrase can mean both that something is worth discussing and that something is not worth discussing (though this later usage is subject of some disagreement). This link may be of some interest:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/moot


----------



## neks

That's true, but saying something is a moot point is different from saying a legal claim is moot. There's a difference in nuance. If a judge, for example, says in a court order that she will not rule on a claim because it is moot, she means it is no longer relevant, or, in other words, obsolete, due to an earlier decision, etc. It also means the claim is no longer "ripe," but that's another American legal term! Maybe I'll have this discussion with a French lawyer!


----------



## canadianlawyer

Hello

The Supreme Court of Canada translates "moot" as "théorique" as in:
"Le présent pourvoi est théorique puisqu'il n'y a plus de différend juridique concret. Le litige qui fondait le présent pourvoi -- la contestation de la constitutionnalité des par. 251(4), (5) et (6) du_ Code criminel_ -- a disparu quand la Cour a déclaré cet article inopérant dans_ R. c. Morgentaler (No 2)."_


----------



## Moon Palace

For the record, I have been looking for the translation of 'a moot point', and I have just found 'un point de controverse' used in many contexts, one use being by the _Académie française_.


----------



## Sbonke

What about "caduc / caduque" 

Une loi caduque = qui est périmée / ancienne / hors contexte / qui n'est plus applicable. 

Un argument caduc

Edit: this is a suggestion for the "legal" use of "moot"


----------



## Grop

On dictionary.com they seem to give questionable as a first meaning, and of little interest as a second meaning.

moot
–adjective
1.    open to discussion or debate; debatable; doubtful: a moot point.
2.    of little or no practical value or meaning; purely academic.

WR has interesting suggestions: moot


----------



## carolineR

_a moot point_ = une question rhétorique (i.e. une question dont on connaît déjà la réponse) / ou dans une tournure négative : ceci (_a point_) est sans intérêt (_moot_)/  ou, simplement : ce n'est pas la question


----------



## tellect

Pour exprimer "moot" en français dans le contexte très spécifique indiqué par neks, je dirais que la question est "dépassée". Ce n'est pas - j'en conviens - un terme très juridique ... mais c'est celui que j'utiliserais pour expliquer la situation à un client francophone.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I have never understood "_moot point_" to mean either unimportant or obsolete.  It it a point for discussion at a moot or meet: an ancient debating assembly.  I.e. *a point that is so far undecided*.  Example: "_You say that flying saucers exist, but that is a moot point_."

The Shorter Oxford English Dictionary and Chambers Concise Dictionary both support this, and (in Britain at least) other meanings are seen as solecisms.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour ! Je relance ce fil car je ne sais toujours pas par quelle expression je devrais traduire "moot point" dans le contexte suivant:

A: What would you do if you were still single at 35 and you wanted kids?
B: Well, if I didn't have a partner, I'd adopt. But I don't want kids so it's a moot point. 

Français : ... je ne veux pas d'enfants, donc c'est même pas la peine d'en parler / c'est un débat stérile / c'est sans intérêt ? 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## Keith Bradford

Il me semble que cet auteur a mal compris le sens de "moot point". Il veut sans doute dire "it's a pointless question" : "c'est un débat stérile".

Pour être correct, tu pourrais mettre : "la question reste indécidée" mais...


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Keith Bradford said:


> Il me semble que cet auteur a mal compris le sens de "moot point". Il veut sans doute dire "it's a pointless question" : "c'est un débat stérile".
> 
> Pour être correct, tu pourrais mettre : "la question reste indécidée" mais...



Bonjour Keith, vous avez raison, "it's a pointless question" est mieux que "moot point" dans ce contexte. Cela dit, j'essaie de saisir le sens de "la question reste indécidée" ? Est-ce que vous voulez dire que la question reste indécidée car la personne ne veut pas avoir d'enfants ? 

Ne serait-ce pas plutôt "c'est un débat stérile" ou "c'est une question inutile " ?


----------



## Hildy1

I agree with Keith Bradford that a moot point is one that is undecided. In ordinary use it often means that no decision is necessary at the moment.


----------



## Keith Bradford

ShineLikeStars said:


> ... Est-ce que vous voulez dire que la question reste indécidée car la personne ne veut pas avoir d'enfants ?
> ...



Non, je veux dire que l'auteur a mal choisi ses mots.  Si l'auteur avait écrit "it's a moot point" en toute connaissance de cause, il aurait voulu transmettre l'idée "ce n'est pas à décider aujourd'hui, parlons-en quand j'aurai 35 ans".

En réalité il ne veut probablement pas transmettre cette idée-là, vu qu'il a déjà dit "I don't want kids" comme si la question était tranchée.  Tu es donc face à un dilemme : faut-il traduire le sens (probable) d'un auteur maladroit ou faut-il traduire au pied de la lettre ce que l'auteur a écrit ?

Moi, je dirais à contre-coeur : traduis le sens qu'il a dans sa tête confuse, plutot que son texte.


----------



## Trixie1

* Hi 
*This is what Merriam-Webster says which seems to cover the different uses of the expression (for Benjy's q°*)
moot*
_adjective_                                                                                                                                                                                                                    : not certain : argued about but not possible for people to prove
: not worth talking about : no longer important or worth discussing
For the legal q°(neks) =>Smaxmal's *obsolète *


----------



## Mauricet

Pour le contexte de ShineLikeStars (#25), sans oublier que _a moot point_ n'est peut-être pas correctement employé, je dirais _c'est sans objet_ ou _la question est sans objet_.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Keith Bradford said:


> Non, je veux dire que l'auteur a mal choisi ses mots.  Si l'auteur avait écrit "it's a moot point" en toute connaissance de cause, il aurait voulu transmettre l'idée "ce n'est pas à décider aujourd'hui, parlons-en quand j'aurai 35 ans".



Ah, ok merci pour cet éclaircissement. 



Mauricet said:


> Pour le contexte de ShineLikeStars (#25), sans oublier que _a moot point_ n'est peut-être pas correctement employé, je dirais _c'est sans objet_ ou _la question est sans objet_.



Merci beaucoup Mauricet. À mon avis, votre proposition colle le mieux à ce contexte.


----------



## tellect

... donc c'est une question théorique (sans intérêt pratique)


----------



## pointvirgule

Keith Bradford said:


> Il me semble que cet auteur a mal compris le sens de "moot point". Il veut sans doute dire "it's a pointless question" : "c'est un débat stérile".


Mais le fait est que cette acception est répandue et qu'on ne peut guère la nier.

Selon l'_American Heritage_ :


> [...] in the mid-19th century people also began to look at the hypothetical side of _moot_ as its essential meaning, and they started to use the word to mean "of no significance or relevance." Thus, _a moot point,_ however debatable, is one that has no practical value. (Source : thefreedictionary)


Il y a des puristes pour contester la validité de cet emploi (américain ?) dans le sens de « sans objet », mais je crois qu'il est important de souligner qu'il existe bel et bien, et que, à mon humble avis, l'auteur de ShineLikeStars n'est pas « confus ».


----------



## Trixie1

C'est bien ce que dit le Merriam-Webster cf #28


----------



## parieur

.....
There is a difference between in the use of "moot" between "moot point" and "moot"!
A "moot point" is something that is open to debate.
"Moot",  on its own, means something that is of no practical significance because the subject is too uncertain to allow a decision.
I hope (that) I have made myself clear!!

le P


----------



## Nicomon

Autre idée pour le contexte de SLS :  
- _Mais comme je ne veux pas d'enfant(s), la question ne se pose même pas. _


----------



## Trixie1

Nicomon said:


> Autre idée pour le contexte de SLS :
> - _Mais comme je ne veux pas d'enfant(s), la question ne se pose même pas. _


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Nicomon said:


> Autre idée pour le contexte de SLS :
> - _Mais comme je ne veux pas d'enfant(s), la question ne se pose même pas. _



J'aime bien ta suggestion, Nico, merci beaucoup.


----------

